# Memorial Day weekend



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Fishing continues to be alright. A lot less boats with this ****ty weather and more people going up to the big lake. It seems the walleye action has become a morning to late evening bite. More and more smaller fish coming up. They have also moved a little deeper. Jigs and minnows.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Have been lucky when the river is down, once the river goes up the fishing slows down. Have been getting limits cranking in 7-10 feet of water near sand bars with some current or off the channel. Blue or Chart. work the best.

8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Still stuck shore fishing this summer.....the boss took living room and bedroom furniture over the boat, but that's a whole 'nother story....

For the heck of it, 2 of us fished by the Refinery outflow on Sunday. More white bass than I've caught in years on cranks, and fowl hooking a 10 lb. carp in the tail was a pretty interesting fight. Nothing to brag about, and if I brought a garbage bag along I could've filled it with trash. :eyeroll: I will next time...


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Went fishing this morning and had some luck on the river. We took two limits of fish and caught many more to drag out the morning bite. Lindy with a crawler worked best. Everyone must be fishing the big lake, nobody was on the river this morning.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Went to the river on Fri. morning...caught about 12 walleyes kept 6...Man it was hot down there.... Had a good time out there!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Mav hope you had enough fish to feed everyone... To bad we couldn't get into a good run, next time! Did you guys make it to the lake Sat?

I am peeling like a snake, way to much sun on Friday. I should have used some sun screen.

When your in the area again let me know, we can go to the river or any place else you might have in mind. I think I might try the river again this Wed. I will let you know how things go.


----------

